# 4/2/08 - Springtime Is Birdwatching Time



## Ohio News RSS (Mar 1, 2008)

Spring is birdwatching time in Ohio, when hundreds of outdoor enthusiasts grab their binoculars and field guides and head for wetlands, lake shores and forests to catch a glimpse of the visiting migrants.

More...


----------

